# Non-Civil Service Insight



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

Greetings,

After many years and some life-changing events, my family and I are once again going to try and relocate to the Holliston area of MA. I've been in LE here in California for a bit over 19 years, and it's all I basically know. 

I looked into this years ago and had my heart set on getting into a town and in hindsight, that probably limited my options. 

I reached out to the MPTC and received a letter back indicating that if an agency applied for a waiver, I would more than likely be granted one based on my training and experience. 

I have reached out to a couple of towns/colleges. Some have gotten back to me, while others haven't. I'm finding it difficult to get any agency genuinely interested in talking with me. I'm assuming in large part because I'm from out of state. 

Just looking for some input if that's the case as well as if there is something obvious I'm overlooking. 

Lastly, if anyone by chance knows an agency semi local to the Holliston area that might be interested, please let me know. I promise, it'll be more than a cup of coffee if I get hired!


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

JD45 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> After many years and some life-changing events, my family and I are once again going to try and relocate to the Holliston area of MA. I've been in LE here in California for a bit over 19 years, and it's all I basically know.
> 
> ...


It's not really a local department, But did you look into Transit PD? I know you can live anywhere in the state and they do take laterals


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Once you get the MPTC waiver and your certified in the state, no one will really turn their head. Goodluck !


----------



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

38bigblock said:


> Once you get the MPTC waiver and your certified in the state, no one will really turn their head. Goodluck !


Can you clarify that a bit for me? I thought I could only get a true waiver once I was hired? 
Is there another process to get an actual waiver I'm overlooking?

All I have right now is a letter from the MPTC stating I "should" be entitled to one...if hired.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome (back) home! As others have said, once you get the waiver you will have no problem getting on here (non CS that is). 
A guy from my department came over from RI and I believe he showed he was eligible for a waiver, and the DPT got one from MPTC, so it was sort of a mixed bag of who gets it.


----------



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

visible25 said:


> Welcome (back) home! As others have said, once you get the waiver you will have no problem getting on here (non CS that is).
> A guy from my department came over from RI and I believe he showed he was eligible for a waiver, and the DPT got one from MPTC, so it was sort of a mixed bag of who gets it.


Thank you!

Ah ok, so that is the correct process then. Get hired...THEN get the waiver.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

DOC is hiring. Granted not very appealing, but it's civil service, the money is decent and something to do while you're hunting for a job.

Local sheriff's departments are an option as well although you'll be working strictly as a jailer.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

What you do is contact MPTC, which you have done, then they give you a cert, which it sounds like you have something saying your good, and you present that to the towns. Off hand westboro is hiring, and I know they recently took a guy from Colorado. So I’d try there


----------



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you once again. I actually sent in my application and information to Westborough. 

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

When you get a waiver, it’s worth checking out some of the local colleges and universities. Some of them want a full time academy and pay pretty good to start. (I know a guy went to work for Bentley, they start at $54k plus tons of detail work) 

Benefits might be better for a college in some cases such as no cost tuition and perhaps easier to get time off during Christmas time and summer because the student population is much less.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Good luck man, I’ve heard great things about Westboro, keep us posted


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you done a search of the forums on this? Many people have come from CA and lateraled into MA before, and it’s been discussed a lot on these forums. 

I have personally come from out of state also.


----------



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

Joel98 said:


> Have you done a search of the forums on this? Many people have come from CA and lateraled into MA before, and it's been discussed a lot on these forums.
> 
> I have personally come from out of state also.


I did, however; wanted to make sure I was definitively not missing something when others such as yourself were successful. I'm feeling a bit of pressure as I'm flying out to visit my friend in Holliston in about three weeks.

Was hoping like crazy to have a bite where I could meet a department in person during my visit in an attempt to sell myself.


----------



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

38bigblock said:


> Good luck man, I've heard great things about Westboro, keep us posted


Thank you!!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

JD45 said:


> Thank you!!


Check out Franklin Ma, MIT, Upton


----------



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

visible25 said:


> Check out Franklin Ma, MIT, Upton


Will do.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

JD45 said:


> Will do.


Franklin is/was hiring and looking to go to a 4-4 schedule PLUS full Quinn. 
MIT is an amazing gig and always hiring every few months. 
Upton has good $ and last I heard will have retirements coming up as soon as October, with summer applications opening.

Also Mendon just opened for 2.

If any other places come to mind I'll let you know!


----------



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you very much! Just reached out to both Upton and Franklin, off to reach out to Mendon now. 

Edit: If I get picked up by one of these places....you're getting a really nice dinner out of it...


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Best of luck!! I’m sure one of them would be more than willing to pick ya up!


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

JD send me a PM with your email address I may be able to help a fellow Holliston person. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ma-lf316 (Mar 25, 2019)

The town of Weston is hiring


----------



## JD45 (Oct 14, 2010)

ma-lf316 said:


> The town of Weston is hiring


Thank you!


----------

